# Where on Pensacola Beach this weekend?



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

I am wanting to get some fishing in tomorrow or Saturday evening on the beach. Where would be my best bet? I do most of my fishing on Johnson Beach or Perdido pass area, so I would appreciate any pointers I can get. Thanks.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Chicken Bone Beach, which is just before Fort Pickens, or Park East, which is just past Portofino. *


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

JMSUN, you can use my go-to spot for a bit...Head just East of the Portofino Towers, and look for the rip current. Tight lines!!! YRM


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for the tips.


----------

